# British Racing Green Jaguar X-type



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Last year I was fortunate to be asked to do a spruce up on a biege Jaguar , the owner was delighted with the results of my work . Unfortunately due to unforeseen circumstances he had to part company with it and traded it in for a Mazda 3 Sport. Some months later whilst pulling away from a local petrol station , he clocked this cat outside a car dealers:doublesho .... and he had to have it:lol:







[/URL][/IMG]

Now , all might seem all and well but this cat needed it's PHWOARRRR back. The paintwork was rough to touch , felt almost like sand paper over every panel .... to be honest I had never felt anything like it on a car and I actually thought this might be beyond my skill level

Rough finish on back door







[/URL][/IMG]

Boot lid , lots of swirls etc







[/URL][/IMG]

Paint looking flat








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
No beading what so ever







[/URL][/IMG]
Now apart from the obvious challenges with the car , I also had the wonderful highland "4 seasons in a day" weather to deal with too,so this was done over several days as time and weather conditions permitted.

The car was snow foamed with Megs hyper wash and left to dwell for 10 mins whilst I went round the nooks and crannies with Megs APC and raceglaze detailing brush. I sprayed the wheels with Wolfs De-ironiser and cleaned the tyres with Megs APC.
As has been mentioned on other threads , the Wolfs De-ironiser doesn't like the chilly weather and didn't perform to its best, in fact no purple at all even after dwelling for 20 mins:doublesho

Still helped clean them so they looked a lot better than before:thumb:

Rinsed off and then washed the car with 2bm , Auto Finesse Lather and Megs lambswool mitt. Rinsed , dried off with PB drying towel then tackled the tar by spraying the bodywork with AS Tardis.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Wiped off with el cheapo MF cloth and started the next stage of decontamination.

Megs clay bar and last touch then set about claying.

Half the boot lid







[/URL][/IMG]

Half the roof







[/URL][/IMG]

Front wing and half the bonnet :doublesho guess I found out why the paint was so rough. I've clayed many times before , never seen this much removed .The surface felt so much smoother and my confidence restored







[/URL][/IMG]

Now before anybody posts, yes I did the other halfs:lol:

This left me with this to deal with







[/URL][/IMG]

No need I think to show more pics of the swirling etc as this was the case all the way round the car:thumb:

I used the Paint Detective and found readings from 128 to 189 .

So out with the Megs DA , 205 and Lake Country Constant Pressure light cut pad:buffer:. 4 pea sized spots on the pad and spread at speed 1 before increasing to speed 4 to work the polish. Now , I've never worked on a car that has had so many swirls, so wasn't sure to what I could achieve.... however was delighted with the results.

some 50/50 shots







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

And the back door with the pretty rough finish on it came up like this







[/URL][/IMG]

Finished the whole car except the sills , they need some serious seeing too. As time was precious and weather not doing me any favours , was raining , stopping , raining on and off almost every 10-15 mins which was havoc to deal with:wall: so focused on the main bodywork.

The car was then washed and dried then I decided on a layer of Auto Finesse Tripple which is great to use , then topped it off with Blackfire Midnight Sun Paste Wax . another great product to use:thumb: ( ok , I don't have an Auto Finesse wax :lol:it arrived 3 days later:lol: )

Maybe a combination that hasn't been tried before , but here's a late evening pic or 2 of the beading







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

And 1 early morning pic







[/URL][/IMG]

The interior was hoovered , cleaned with Megs APC and the exterior black trim treated with Auto Finesse Revive








[/URL][/IMG]

Glass cleaned , tyres dressed and bodywork finished off with Auto Finesse Crystal , Gloss and Finale........................and here she is








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

I can't value this forum enough , I've learnt so much from reading threads picking up hints and tips from the likes of Cueball , Alan the Fiat/Ferrari owner ,Midlands Car Care , Mad ad,Polished Bliss, James at Auto Finesse and many others :thumb:

The paintwork now feels very smooth and looks glorious:argie: .I have agreed with the owner to get the car back when it warms up more to finish off the wheels , arches ,spruce up the sills and tackle some RDS's:thumb:

If you have made it this far , thanks for looking . I hope I have done this car justice and welcome any feedback


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking well tidy now good work on the Jag


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

great turn around


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very good work there, such a rewarding colour to work on, amazing results, the jaguar really looks mega clean, nice cars these are.

Did you use the first meguiars da or the new version out, if so how does the new version perform.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

That is a blinding turn around there mate... top work :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic finish, Some great 50/50 Shots.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Great improvement there mate and some very good natural light 50/50's:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Very good work there, such a rewarding colour to work on, amazing results, the jaguar really looks mega clean, nice cars these are.
> 
> Did you use the first meguiars da or the new version out, if so how does the new version perform.


Thanks ,V1 bud , but it's a good question , I wouldn't mind knowing myself


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

very nice 50/50 shots.


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

superb job,the owner must be over the moon.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Great work, these look lovely in racing green.:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job buddy, that's a great colour to show off the benefits of polishing! bet the owner was delighted!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks lovely, job well done and a great colour combo in the green/beige....

another cat saved!! :lol:

:thumb:



oh, and thanks for the mention too


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice good work.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Just the way a Jag should be. Especially in the proper Jag colour.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Awesome job that! I remember the original one too. Looks like a good weekend's work! :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Had the same model in flat BRG wish i new then what i know now as i would have loved getting the depth of reflection acheived here. Always showed swirl marks and never looked as good as i wanted, If only!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Stunning result...:thumb:*

However no reflection on you or the buyer but seeing a jag with velour seats is so so wrong....:wall:

My rover 75...


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks spot on to me. Bet the owner is well chuffed.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Vossman said:


> Great work, these look lovely in racing green.:thumb:





JBirchy said:


> Great job buddy, that's a great colour to show off the benefits of polishing! bet the owner was delighted!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Thanks guys , never really been a green fan , but this certainly grew on me as the depth of colour started to return


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella.
sounds like the paint work was in a heck of a stat.
bet the owner couldent belive his eyes when he collected it.


----------



## JamesR1 (Apr 24, 2008)

massive inprovment there. well done


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

Utterly fantastic turnaround! Crazy 50/50's.

What pads and polish did you use?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> looks lovely, job well done and a great colour combo in the green/beige....
> 
> another cat saved!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Cheque in the post:lol: adding a splash of megs hyper wash in bucket of warm water for the clay bar:thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Vast improvement, very nice.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Great improvement mate - I love these Jags and was tempted to get one before I got my Cougar.

I know its often said, but you really have made the car better than new and looks stunning mate


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Richard. said:


> Utterly fantastic turnaround! Crazy 50/50's.
> 
> What pads and polish did you use?


Thanks Used Meguiars 205 and Lake Country Constant Pressure light cut pad:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top class turnround matey


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

brilliant work here fella!

im hoping that the Pissrat comes up as well as that!!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Great improvement mate - I love these Jags and was tempted to get one before I got my Cougar.
> 
> I know its often said, but you really have made the car better than new and looks stunning mate


Oh stop it Mark :lol:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Some great 50/50 shots Neil and nice finish, it is looking just the way it should:thumb:


----------

